# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Removing old gas heater from fireplace

## vedz

Hello, 
I'm new to the forum and to 'old' house renovations - a 1920s bungalow.
I've found a lot of good advice here already - here's my first post! 
I'm planning to extract this old Vulcan heater and then decide whether it'd be worth to use the fireplace for an open fire, or for a gas fire.
From the research, most people recommend a plumber to disconnect the gas line first. 
Is there a valve that I can turn off myself so that I can pull the unit out first to see what state the fireplace is in?
What's the best way of ripping the unit out? 
Few pics attached below  Vulcan Gas Heater Pictures, Vulcan Gas Heater Images, Vulcan Gas Heater Photos, Vulcan Gas Heater Videos - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting  Gas line to Heater Pictures, Gas line to Heater Images, Gas line to Heater Photos, Gas line to Heater Videos - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting  
Looking forward to hearing from others that have already done something like this!

----------


## phild01

Welcome, copied your pics into your post, better to upload images here, thanks.

----------


## goldie1

If you take the front cover off you will see if there is a shut off valve but you  will need a plumber any way  
to cap it  off or fit the new heater plus that old gal pipe is getting a bit long in the tooth any way 
so yes get a plumber in

----------


## vedz

Thanks for the replies! 
So it sounds like I'd need to get a plumber in twice;  
1. Plumber to cap off the gas pipe
2. Rip out the unit
4. Plumber to hook it all up again 
Is that correct? 
Thanks in advance..

----------


## joynz

If you are replacing with a new one, then the pull out and install can be done in one visit.  Gas fire vendor could probably organise as part of the purchase of a new unit.

----------


## goldie1

:Arrow Up:   What he said. You might also consider you over all gas needs first. Are you adding 
other appliances, central heating, stove, instant gas hot water. If so that old pipework 
may not be adequate for you needs

----------

